# weddding wood prints



## anua (Aug 23, 2006)

its me again, -
i have never done a wedding 'wood prints' before, so maybe they are not good, but im pretty happy ive done it at all, it wasnt easy at all, tho -
anyway, i wonder what do you think. You can be honest, i have really tough skin, he he, i wont cry -
here they are:  (its Natalia and Kuba, my friends)

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





such a long post again...sorry -

comments and critics are welcome -

anj


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 23, 2006)

Very nice fantasy wedding quite a idea.


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2006)

Good God. :shock: These are just awesome. 

I love the extra painting you've done - your detail work on #s 6 and 7 is just exquisite!

You say these were "hard to do", is it because the extra painting was more time consuming, or did your process change? I am curious. 

Either way, it was time well spent because these are so beautiful! Have they seen them yet? They must be very happy!


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 24, 2006)

Fantastic!  Works of art, each one


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 24, 2006)

Excellent work. Photography is certainly an imaginative art and you certainly have created some fine examples.


----------



## Alison (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning! I have no doubt the couple will adore these.


----------



## Mohain (Aug 24, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Fantastic! Works of art, each one


 
Wow! Couldn't agree more! No. 7 is eye poppingly good! 

Amazing work, really ...


----------



## santino (Aug 24, 2006)

hey 
5 & 7 are superior, everything is right on spot (composition, color etc. - ale zes w 7 blokowisko "wyretuszowala"  wspaniale kwiaty). Your friends are pretty lucky, my cousin got merried that year and the pictures the hired photographer took were terrible -cliche shots.

btw. jak to w koncu jest, zelatyne normalna nakladasz na deske pedzlem? ostatnio wlasnie kupilem paczke zelatyny w proszku i nalozylem na plotno bawelniane ze sklepu. utworzyla sie ladna powloka, na to mam zamiar teraz nalozyc emulsje i naswietlic. dobrze tak? bo nie jest se pewny z ta zelatyna jak to ma byc bo przecie emulsja nie wciagnie w plotno i pozatym jakis podklad musi byc. dzieki "in advance".

PS: don't ban me please, I didn't write bad stuff, just about printing - it's easier for me to write in polish


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> hey
> 5 & 7 are superior, everything is right on spot (composition, color etc. - ale zes w 7 blokowisko "wyretuszowala"  wspaniale kwiaty). Your friends are pretty lucky, my cousin got merried that year and the pictures the hired photographer took were terrible -cliche shots.
> 
> btw. jak to w koncu jest, zelatyne normalna nakladasz na deske pedzlem? ostatnio wlasnie kupilem paczke zelatyny w proszku i nalozylem na plotno bawelniane ze sklepu. utworzyla sie ladna powloka, na to mam zamiar teraz nalozyc emulsje i naswietlic. dobrze tak? bo nie jest se pewny z ta zelatyna jak to ma byc bo przecie emulsja nie wciagnie w plotno i pozatym jakis podklad musi byc. dzieki "in advance".
> ...


 I'm not going to ban you, I just wish I understood it so I could be part of the conversation.


----------



## Arch (Aug 25, 2006)

These are excellent anua, very well done :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 25, 2006)

#7 - :hail:


----------



## anua (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks alot for the kind words, guys! :heart: 



> You say these were "hard to do", is it because the extra painting was more time consuming, or did your process change? I am curious.



ha ha, Terri, no, the process is still the same, ive just said it was 'hard to do' cause i rarely shoot wedding shots, and im really bad at it - so it wasnt easy to pick few good shots... plus ive decided to make them more colorfull and 'lighter' than i usually do, so ive had to 'fight with myself' a bit, to make them look like that, cause all my prints are usually more 'gloomy' (thats what ive been told, at least, he he)



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by santino
> hey
> 5 & 7 are superior, everything is right on spot (composition, color etc. - ale zes w 7 blokowisko "wyretuszowala"  wspaniale kwiaty). Your friends are pretty lucky, my cousin got merried that year and the pictures the hired photographer took were terrible -cliche shots.
> ...



peter was asking about the use of gelatine in the process, he he 
- i would ban him for that! ha ha ha -

oi, peter, peter, pomieszales troche!

first of all theres a difference if you use gelatine for boards or for canvas.
And the reason why you use it is also different.

Boards: You use gelatine to protect wood from absorbing the emulsion or developer/fixer. Thas why you need to cover the board with it before you put the emulsion on. In this case the gelatine solution should be about 5%, which means that you should take 50g of gelatine per one liter of water (these are 2 small bags or one big).
You cover a board with a warm gelatine using a big brush, the gelatine must get 'inside' of the wood (here we say that the wood must 'drink' it- )

Canvas: the reason why you use gelatine on canvas is to cover (or 'close' ) the small holes that are between the canvas.
I dont know about the cotton, cause i have never used it, but i think it doesnt need gelatine at all, cause its very thight, and a bit elastic, so i wouldnt use it here at all.
With a regular canvas ( which are usually made of linen) there is such a need, cause it has holes between the canvas and a paint (or in this case - emulsion) would soak through (permeate through?) to the other side. 
So theres a need of 'closing' those holes, and you do it using gelatine.
The other reason why gelatine is needed here is that the linen is not elastic, and the canvas for painting must be stretched (taut?) as a drum, so gelatine also works as a 'stretching glue' here.
The solution must be about 7% in this case (not stronger, cause it will 'twist' the boards- the gelatine glue can be very strong sometimes) 
which means 70g/per one liter of hot water. Than you need to wait till its cold and jell (?) . Than put a jelly on your canvas, warm it a bit with a hand, rub it into a canvas and than take the overdose away of it. The solution will cover the small holes with a light delicate surface. It will also stretch the canvas.
You can use this recipe for preparing canvas for painting too! -
Uff, it looks a bit taugh, but the fact is it isnt! 

good luck, peter!

cheers , anj


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh! This is great information, Anja, thank you. I never thought about you putting the gelatine on the wood first, but that makes sense. I've heard it referred to as a "ground barrier" to keep the emulsion (or paint, watercolors, etc) from touching the surface. Thanks for the explanation!  

And....gloomy? Your wood prints? I don't believe it! I think they've all been colorful and gorgeous!


----------



## santino (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks anya!
I didn't mix it up, cotton canvas is elastic but has those tiny holes and doesn't soak liquid at all. Linen canvas (as far as I know) isn't easy to use as photographic background (my father told me that he tried years ago and the canvas shrinked because of the liquid). 
btw. it's the first time I bought cotton canvas (my father usually makes his own out of linen but I decided to get the "store stuff" because it was cheap and it's a test)

thanks again, I've got to contact you via msn because I was about to on the day of my exam but wasn't at home and so on.. sorry.

have a nice day and thanks again for your instruction manual on canvas/wood prints. it was a lot of writing, respect!  :thumbsup:


----------



## anua (Aug 26, 2006)

santino said:
			
		

> thanks anya!
> I didn't mix it up, cotton canvas is elastic but has those tiny holes and doesn't soak liquid at all. Linen canvas (as far as I know) isn't easy to use as photographic background (my father told me that he tried years ago and the canvas shrinked because of the liquid).
> btw. it's the first time I bought cotton canvas (my father usually makes his own out of linen but I decided to get the "store stuff" because it was cheap and it's a test)



can you get the cotton canvas at the stores (blejtramy) in Austria? cause here we can get only the linen ones....The 'store stuffs' are usually prepared for painting already, so i think that you dont have to do anything with them (chodzi mi o to, ze sa juz 'zagruntowane', czyli, ze juz nie musisz ich niczym pokrywac, kladziesz tylko emulsje i jedziesz!- )
All the 'gelatine' stuffs you need to do when you prepare the surface by your own.
I like linen alot, cause it has this very special texture, which gives special mood of a paintings...i didnt find hard to use it, ive tried few times and everything was ok (musisz po prostu naciagnac p&#322;ótno na cos wczesniej, i poczekac az wyschnie, wtedy sie nie sciagnie)
Heres an example of a print made at linen.....im putting a link, cause it contains nudity (warning!!! - )

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v...rrent=olacanvas.jpg&refPage=&imgAnch=imgAnch1

Terri, if you decide that its no good, that i put it here, the nude link, just feel free to delete it, its ok -

ah, and how was your exams , peter?
cause you havent said anything...and im curious?
ha?

-

anj


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2006)

The link is fine.  

And the imagery is beautiful! I don't see a lot of B&W from you. Did you expose this on linen that you coated wth liquid emulsion? It's got a great look to it. :thumbup:


----------



## Luminosity (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my god, these are GORGEOUS! :shock:

*Fires her wedding photographer and hires Anja* !


----------



## markc (Aug 27, 2006)

Great images! My favorites are #3 and especially #7. Wonderful work, anua.


----------



## anua (Aug 27, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> The link is fine.
> 
> And the imagery is beautiful! I don't see a lot of B&W from you. Did you expose this on linen that you coated wth liquid emulsion? It's got a great look to it. :thumbup:


yes, it was a linen canvas coated with liquid emulsion. This 'look' comes from a linen texture- ive choosen the one with thick splice (weave?).


----------



## anua (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks, Lumi and Markc! -


----------



## santino (Aug 27, 2006)

it didn't went well (my exam). actually all was good but there was stuff I won't explain on the net (just via msn). it's nothing special but I had lots of bad luck and best yet, it wasn't my fault at all but just forget it, hafta try and try agian -that makes me strong.


----------



## anua (Aug 27, 2006)

oh, im sorry to hear that, peter!
but dont worry, its nothing strange in the Academy, some people try 8 times before they get in, and it doesnt mean they are no good, they just havent been lucky enough! im sure you will do great next year, just dont give up!


----------

